
Don’t Be a Crehater - karjaluoto
https://officehours.io/streams/post/hBduhAnKT8v4ZmFcQ
======
DamonHD
Interesting piece, but I don't like whatever word-wrap is going on; quite
distr acting to have to jump arou nd a line end with no hyphen, IMHO!

~~~
karjaluoto
I agree. That sucks. It’s fine in Chrome and Safari, but we need to fix this
in Firefox.

